# Uhr-kraft Benrus Type I Homage



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

This one has been in the pipeline for months now. The MkII type I dial I purchased wouldn't fit in the case.. but I didn't give up. Kent Parks at Everest Watchworks was able to print a type I dial for me that would fit. He just finished luming it with a vintage tritium look, and sent me this pic. Pic posted with his permission.

BTW, I know the minute hand should only have two of the three rectangles lumed, but I opted for all three. May not be correct as far as type Is go, but I for reasons of practicality and design, I had all three lumed.

The reprolongapo will go on this one.

Source watch Uh-Kraft Sub style w/ ETA movt.

Case beadblasted by Jack at IWW

Dial printed and lumed by Kent Parks, Everest Watchworks

type I hands from Bill Yao, MkIIwatches, lumed by Kent Parks, Everest Watchworks


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice!

I need to do something like this with my Uhr-Kraft. I doubt I'll be wearing it much otherwise. At the minimum it needs a new set of hands due to correct the SHS


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it... Mmmmm vintage diver


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great result Duarte


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I need to do something like this with my Uhr-Kraft. I doubt I'll be wearing it much otherwise. At the minimum it needs a new set of hands due to correct the SHS
> 
> ...


MkII Plongeur hands would look great as replacements for those UhrKrafty stubs


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's very nice indeed - wish I'd kept my Uhr-Kraft now and done something similar


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Good workmanship there friend. I particularly like the colour match of the dial and hands. both in daylight and when glowing, and the heaps of lume on the indicies.

Nice seiko too but your knife sucks







Get yourself some real steel. Try an S30V blade and you will never want another


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Good workmanship there friend. I particularly like the colour match of the dial and hands. both in daylight and when glowing, and the heaps of lume on the indicies.
> 
> Nice seiko too but your knife sucks
> 
> ...


Hey, for $30 I am not complaining... I spend all my money on watches, not knives


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Good idea


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

The watch has arrived:

Rather than repost all the images, here is a link to another forum


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry duarte but links to forums aren't allowed.

I'll post the 1st pic, it looks stunning, please feel free to put more pics, anyone wanting the link please pm duarte


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Got it yesterday, very fast shipping, but no time for pics until now.

This is watch has a little bit of team effort from all the major players:

Case beadblasted by Jack at IWW

Dial printed and lumed by Kent Parks, Everest Watchworks

type I hands from Bill Yao, MkII Watches, lumed by Kent Parks, Everest Watchworks

reprOlongapo from Billy from the MWR:

A big thanks to Kent Parks for his patience and hard work









and of course the source watch was an Uh-Kraft Sub style w/ ETA movt.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Part II

The beadblasting erased the laser-etched Uhr-Kraft markings, making it semi-sterile


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

PArt III


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Part IV


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Part V




























A lume shot by Kent Parks:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice indeed, thank you for the pics.


----------

